# Buying furniture household goods



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I will be moving to Archangelos in the next week and i need to furnish my apartment, needing washing machine,settee,t.v,fridge and even a second hand car. Can anyone tell me if there are any large outlets that sell the household goods which they could recommend? Also, where to buy a second hand car, where could i go?
Any help is appreciated

Thankyou


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Have a look in Ace , My Way & Cosmos Centre for furniture etc.
On wednesdays & saturdays in the road alongside the weekly market there are cars parked for sale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you thats a great help!


----------



## Swapaswap (Oct 1, 2015)

hello guys I am new user..


----------

